# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Trà chanh phố cổ - Cơn sốt mới của dân Hà thành

## cudidi

Mấy năm gần đây trong cộng đồng bỗng xuất hiện cụm từ “_văn hóa trà chanh_” thay cho văn hóa trà đá quen thuộc. Chỉ thêm một chút vị chua chua của chanh, ngọt ngọt của đường mà thức uống 10k/cốc này đã làm xáo động khắp các ngõ phố Hà Nội.


Không hiểu có 1 sức hút kì lạ nào mà gần đây trà chanh lại trở thành 1 cơn sốt, 1 trào lưu, 1 thú vui không thể thiếu của người Hà thành, đặc biệt là giới trẻ. Đá bóng cũng trà chanh, tan việc cũng trà chanh, dạo phố cũng trà chanh, tụ tập bạn bè lại càng trà chanh. Bất cứ đường phố nào cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm được một quán với những cái tên nghe rất câu view kiểu _Trà chanh chém gió vỉa hè._
Theo một lời mời hấp dẫn : _Trà chanh phố cổ đi_, tôi tìm đến Nhà thờ lớn. Phải nói, chưa bao giờ tôi được dự một tiệc trà lớn mà thú vị như thế. Vỉa hè chật kín những người. Cố len lỏi mãi chúng tôi mới kiếm được mấy chiếc ghế nhựa với một chỗ ngồi lí tưởng – sát lề đường. Bởi theo những tín đồ trà chanh ở đây cho biết thì không ngồi vỉa hè, không dùng điều hòa khí trời, không có tiếng còi xe ầm ĩ thì không phải là đi trà chanh.

Trà chanh phố cổ đặc biệt hơn những chỗ khác là ở vị mật ong. Một chút mật ong khiến cốc trà không nhạt nhẽo như trà đá cũng không còn vị chua đặc trưng như chanh muối. Nhấp một ngụm còn thoang thoảng hương hoa nhài nơi đầu lưỡi. Nhưng có lẽ, nhân tố khiến trà chanh trở thành một hiện tượng thì phỉa kể đến một lí do khác.
Ngồi trong một không gian _mở_ như vỉa hè dọc các con phố cổ chật hẹp, bạn sẽ có nhiều “_quyền_” hơn khi đi cafe hay đi các nhà hàng: quyền tự do chém gió mà không ai để ý, quyền tụ tập hang giờ mà chẳng bị đuổi khéo, lại được hòa mình vào cuộc sống dưới ánh đèn đường tấp nập, bụi bặm của người Hà Nội. Thêm một điểm cộng nữa, đó là giá cả ở đây cực mềm luôn : trà chanh, hướng dương đều 10k cả. 
Trà chanh phố cổ được yêu thích đến mức có bạn đã phát biểu rằng: Ai chưa một lần đi trà chanh phố cổ thì chưa biết về Hà Nội.

----------


## khanhszin

hihi.mùa đông nhưng vẫn muốn uống trà chanh

----------


## pigcute

chưa uống món trà tranh này bao h
bữa nào phải rủ đám bạn lên phố cổ uống thử mới được

----------


## lovetravel

nghe nói trà chanh ở đây ngon lắm

----------


## songthan

trà chanh phố cổ thì nổi tiếng rồi
buổi tối cùng đám bạn lên đây uống trà chanh cắn hạt hướng dương là chuẩn luôn

----------


## thientai206

bây h gòi là trà "tranh" rồi

----------


## showluo

mình là chưa lần nào thử trà chanh phố cổ cả  :cuoi1:  
bữa nào phải đi thử cho bik ko bị bọn bạn nó bảo quê mùa ko bik trà chanh là gì  :cuoi:

----------

